
Show HN: Filmshape – The social network for filmmakers and actors - filmshape
http://filmshape.com
======
filmshape
Filmshape will be a social network for everyone involved in film and TV once
the app is released. Our current focus is to facilitate the connection,
collaboration and project management between filmmakers anywhere in the world.
The community that could be anywhere at any given time with the pressures of
crew organisation, budgets and ultimately creative exploration can use the
upcoming app to network and promote their work.

You can follow us on twitter too @filmshape

